# What bitrate should I use for 1080p60fps in shadowplay and premiere?



## ExalyThor (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi! I've been always wondering what bitrate should I really use when recording and rendering gameplay at 1080p60fps. All google says "the more, the better, unless you don't have enough disk space, in which case reduce it at a quality loss", but no exact numbers. For me disk space isn't a huge problem, but render time is. I am currently recording (and rendering) at 50mbit/s. Will the videos (when uploaded to youtube) take a quality hit if I record at 40 or 30mbit/s? I can certainly do the testing myself but I'd ask first before wasting several hours doing so...


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 9, 2019)

Youtube gonna compress your video anyway. So if uploading to youtube is your main priority, choose the highest bitrate possible without dropping too much frames. You're gonna delete files after uploading to YouTube anyway.


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 9, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Youtube gonna compress your video anyway. So if uploading to youtube is your main priority, choose the highest bitrate possible without dropping too much frames. You're gonna delete files after uploading to YouTube anyway.


Have you even read the post or only the title?


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 9, 2019)

Looking around it looks like Shadowplay recordings cap off at 50 Mbps even though you can technically select 130 Mbps.



ExalyThor said:


> Have you even read the post or only the title?


Hmmm. That's peak bitrate. Average is lower depending on how heavy the scenes are it seems. Sure go for 35 even.


----------



## Recus (Nov 9, 2019)

Here is Youtube recommendation.

I downloaded some videos and they have this much bitrate:

4k - 26Mb/s
1440 - 13 Mb/s
1080 - 5 Mb/s

Try to upload short 1080p 50 Mb/s video and see how much Youtube will compress it.


----------



## ExalyThor (Nov 9, 2019)

I think I will record at 40mbit/s and render at 35 target and 40 max. I'll see how that goes.


----------

